# The beauty of pollination.....



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

An exceptional slo-mo+macro film, well worth watching in HD (link appears 1-2 seconds into the film)

*Warning* - May cause drooling on your keyboard :grin:

*Link*


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

OMG that was Awsome .... watched it twice lol

Thanks WereBo


Glad we have HD monitors here at work


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That is incredible! !


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

great stuff - head on over to the filmmaker's website for more info - and if you do any video work drool over the Phantom camera he uses to capture the slo-mo sequences - camera prices in excess of $100,000, mostly used as rentals - many of the high price camera manufacturers (RED, Arri, Phantom etc) realise not many can afford their cameras so run rentals and refurbished second hand units as part of their business.


----------

